# Garton "Space Cruiser" Spaceship Pedal Car on FB



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 25, 2020)

Listed a day ago in Greencastle, PA for $800
Based on the only example sold recently on feebay I would say it is probably a pretty good price.

Marketplace - Rare Vintage 1950’s Garton Space Crusier Full Size Pedal Car | Facebook


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 25, 2020)

missing a windshield and a kid.


----------



## rocket88 (Nov 25, 2020)

I have one of these also that needs restoration I was told these are pretty rare and getting parts for it are hard to come by  guess that’s why I haven’t done anything with it.

Greg


----------



## 1motime (Nov 25, 2020)

Cool pedal car.  These things are LARGE


----------

